# Puppy whining when left alone



## HugoBleu (Jun 5, 2016)

Hi everyone

We recently collected Hugo (5 days ago) and he is a lovely little character, very intelligent. We already have him sleeping in his crate (at the moment in our bedroom) he's getting the hang of toileting outside and alerting us to when he needs to go, he's fine in car rides, we've taught him to sit for us.. Everything s going great really.. Apart from when he is left alone 

I've read this can be quite common but I'm wondering what the best way to deal with it is? He's fine sometimes alone, for example when he is relaxing downstairs and we go upstairs for a minute or two. But then sometimes he'll whine even if we're out of sight for a second. My partner has also noticed he whines for me when I'm gone for a while (eg to town) even though he is there.

We've just today put the baby gate up between the living room and the kitchen as we hoped when we're out the kitchen would be a safe place for him to be. And I thought that as the door to the living room would still be open he wouldn't feel like he was trapped in and cause him to be anxious. However I really did not even consider for a second he might become anxious because he was alone.

We've tested him out tonight in the kitchen alone, with the baby gate shut, and he starts whining straight away. I can get about 3 steps away and he starts  

I'm getting really worried as I am back at work on Monday and even though my partner will be about during the day, as he works nights,there are still going to be points during the day when he is by himself. I don't want him to feel stressed and anxious or unhappy but there will be nothing we can do. I didn't expect his tolerance to being alone to be so bad. 

I wanted to ask if this was normal behaviour, will he grow out of it and used to being alone sometimes? Or will he grow up to be a really anxious dog and have separation anxiety issues? 

I've realised as I'm writing this that 5 days really isn't a long time to have had him but I just want to make sure we are doing the best thing for hugo and us. I did so much research before we got him, I'm dissappointed in myself for not realising how much of an issue him being alone could be 

Any help/advice/words of encouragement would be greatly appreciated xx


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Very normal. Very very normal. It's an incredibly sad sound but so effective, no? 

When they were little, I would get up extra early and play with them for a few hours before I left to get them tired. And then I'd put them to bed in their crates. I'd make sure to cover the crates. And I play calm music (same playlist on repeat each time) to cue sleep. In fact I'd play the same music (not on repeat) when we all went to bed too. 

Also my two couldn't make it longer than three hours at a time before they needed a potty break. They really were #hours = #months almost on the money. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HugoBleu (Jun 5, 2016)

Thanks so much for your reply, that makes me feel a lot better!


----------

